# Kuota bike warranty



## Ben01t (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm looking for a Kuota Kharma bike. Does anybody know what is the warranty for the bike (frame, component etc)
Thanks


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

It's amazing what you'll find when Google "Kuota Bicycle Warranty"
http://www.cyclingforums.com/t225805-where-are-kuota-and-orbea-made.html


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Aug 28, 2005)

Lifetime warranty on the frame. Two year warranty on the wheels. Two year warranty on the components unless it is Dura-Ace and then it's three year.


----------

